# Using Deba to Fillet Flat Fish?



## manofgirolles (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've never filleted a flat fish before and was wondering if it would be possible to do so with a deba or should I buy a flexible western style filleting knife?

Not sure if this is supposed to be posted here or somewhere else, but any information you could give me would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Always used a filleting knife myself


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Now that has to be considered "precision filleting."

Thanks Jon, but where the heck were you when I made the post entitled as above!?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

rick alan said:


> Now that has to be considered "precision filleting."
> 
> Thanks Jon, but where the heck were you when I made the post entitled as above!?


hey man... i cant see everything all of the time  I do my best


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

As that video shows, you can absolutely fillet with a deba. If you have one, why not use it. If not, a long 10"-14" fillet knife will do. 

With the fillet knife you can take both sides off in one piece fairly easily. Remove the head/clean gut. Run the knife tip into the fish on top of the backbone...basically skewer it right down the middle. Once you reach the tail (or as far as your knife will go) you can slice right through to the outside of the fillet in the direction of your cutting edge. Re-insert along the spine and slice off the other side. Flip/repeat. Once you do this a few times it becomes natural. You can side off a flounder in under a minute.


----------

